# A Huge Thanks To Everyone Who Attended WMRE Today!



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

I just want to say a huge thanks to all of you guys, the rest if the team who helped organise it all, the breeders and the forum members who turned up today to support us and the expo.

We had an unbelievibly great turn out and the day couldnt have gone better. We know the queing was a pain cause to many people were there but it just shows what a success it was.

We have had nothing but possitive feedback from everyone we spoke to, it was an amazingly stressful day but worth every last second! We are deffinatly going to make this at least a yearly event.

So.. THANKYOU :no1:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

I bet some people thought alot of people where going swimming :lol:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

One person asked if it was the que to swim :lol2:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Not to dampen spirits as i was impressed but have we heard from the evil dooers?


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

thank you.................it was a good show...............:no1:


----------



## Simplylucy (May 22, 2009)

Was a fabulous day. The queing was worth every last minute.

Fantastic show, well done. :no1:


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

Great day!!!


Was disappointed the protesters didnt come :lol2:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

I did speak to zack before I left to thank him and to pass on the message. Again I would like to thank the team for an amazing first expo. We both enjoyed our day and hope that the venue will be avalible from now on. Well done everyone.


----------



## VikkiGT4 (Apr 17, 2008)

Fantastic show and first one for me  definitely looking forward to the next one


----------



## Sugababe6275 (Sep 1, 2006)

Huge thank james and hana and all the organisers for a great show!! everything was great and well planned out! will definatley be back for next year, in my opinion best show i have been to.

:2thumb:


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

top job done by all you guys


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

it was fantastic ! i didnt expect such a turn out we were queued halfway down the road to get in and it stayed that way for over a hour :gasp: 
some lovely reptiles there too , i spent far to much !!! :lol2:

big thank you :no1:


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

I had a great time, thanks guys and girls for putting on a great show...
I just wish more people had introduced them selves with their user names off here....
Next year tee shirts with user names are the order of the day....
And to those I did get to meet..... It was great putting names and faces together....


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

SW-morelia said:


> I just wish more people had introduced them selves with their user names off here....


I got a funny look of your stand so left it :whistling2:
Plus im shy lol


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

KJ Exotics said:


> I got a funny look of your stand so left it :whistling2:
> Plus im shy lol



Yeah that would be my dad hes antisocial sorry about that.....


:lol2:


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

I should have introduce myself like to put names to faces - we should have rfuk table - thinking next yr we should dress up


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

KJ Exotics said:


> I got a funny look of your stand so left it :whistling2:
> Plus im shy lol


We were trying to work out which pocket your wallet was in:whistling2:


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Always the left pocket  Though it did not come out that often, everytime i decided on somthing went back they where gone lol, like who took the earless dragons (the mini dragons) ? 
Next show (which one next cant rember) i will have a name tag on lol


----------



## RubbleUK (Apr 12, 2007)

Although I said thanks before I left to both Zak and Hana, I'd like to echo most of the comments above and also add that as an exhibitor, this was the best show I've been to in the UK for a long while!

Great organisation, easy access to get in and out and seeing the queue to get in, well worth the money to pay for a table alone to avoid it!

Thanks to everyone that bought animals from me, sold animals to me and for putting faces to well known RFUK names!

Stick me down for 2 tables for next year, I'm sure it will only be bigger and better!

Chris Barnes


----------



## p.white (Feb 21, 2007)

absolutely awesome show :2thumb: so glad i came had a great day and meet loads of really nice people and i would like to say a big thank you to the team that organized it you done a fantastic job :notworthy: can't wait till the next one


----------



## wingsy (Mar 22, 2008)

Excelllent show.Well impressed,cant wait for the next one so i can get some more cracking geckos.Big thanks to Ark reptiles for some cracking geckos and all the info that was given to me along with alot of the other traders,
Cheers all


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

well what can i say ? I am totally exhausted and off to bed in a min after my 18 hour day 

wonderful show, fantastic organization , I do wish I had found the time to look round though I have never not walked round a show before ! 
_it was a pleasure guys , thank you !_


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

i also had a really good day, Zak and co were great hosts and i met lots of great people from here, and there was also plenty of totty. if any of you missed me, i was wearing the purple hawaiian lei :lol2:


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Didn't make it to the show, but i don't think i've ever seen such a positive response before, not one whinge.
Definately going to your next one.


----------



## lizamphid1 (Dec 15, 2008)

Gutted i missed the show and let some people down. I was let down saturday afternoon with transport and it was to late to find another van. Glad you all had a great day, ive had a face like a smacked Ar*e


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

thanks guys! was a brill day and a big thankyou to everyone that came along! have just sat down.... been up since 5am.... and didnt get to bed til 3am due to the hassle (bulk emails) sent out last night! so needless to say.... im shattered!


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Again, I thought it was very well organised and not a foot wrong anywhere.
Well done guys.


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

It was a good day, spent too much again as always. Must say even though you could have fitted in more tables I was really glad you didnt, nice to be able to walk from one end to the other without getting an elbow in the ribs. Got some great variety, spent 10 minutes looking at some crabs and scorps, not even my type of critters but fascinating. And I must say everyone seemed in a really good mood the whole time I was there. Honestly couldnt believe the queue, it was still up to the bus stop bit by the time I left!!

Next year only thing to sort is the member/entrance thing so you dont have to sit there taking everyones names again.


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

very good day, great show, well organised a big thanks to you guys for the hard work organising the show, looking forward to next years show.


----------



## turpin's corner (Jul 28, 2009)

I echo all the above sentiments... Ah... Wohic... The lady in the black T shirt with her name on it...!! I thought I'd seen it before...

I even found the stall selling James and Hana's bent tailed Rankin... Great to see soo mant enthusiasts under one roof...! :2thumb:


----------



## phelsumaman (Aug 14, 2008)

just wanted to say I had a Fantastic day guys (& girls!), I havent been to a show this well organised & attended for a good few years, def one for the books :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## sue (Mar 17, 2005)

I think this had to be the best organised show I have ever exhibited at. Not a complaint about anything whatsoever. Well done to all the organisers and also the "queue" for turning out to support our hobby in such large numbers :2thumb:


----------



## steve_3125 (May 20, 2009)

Really good show! 
Worth the queuing up for almost a hour as the entertainment i got in the queue listen to people behind me talking that didnt have a clue :2thumb:. 

Got my beardie Orange translucent 100% het Hypo absolutely Gorgeous boy already eating like a pig when i got him home. Sibylla from Where Dragons Dwell mistakenly sold the female i was so looking forward the only hypo Citrus tiger from Griffin and Camilla she had left all the rest were het hypo. 

Steve


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

We really enjoyed it too, only wish I'd had more money to spend. I didnt mind the queue as I expected it due to the problems with the membership cards. Well done and many thanks to the organisers.:no1:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

Moshpitviper said:


> i also had a really good day, Zak and co were great hosts and i met lots of great people from here, and there was also plenty of totty. if any of you missed me, i was wearing the purple hawaiian lei :lol2:


HAHA! yh we met you but didnt realise you were off here, we bought a tank of you tho: victory: tango the corn snake is very impressed:lol2: great show thanks a bunch:no1: the only thing i would suggest would be to get some chameleon breeders next time: victory: but hey it was a very good day out , and the team should be very pleased with thereselves


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

oakelm said:


> Next year only thing to sort is the member/entrance thing so you dont have to sit there taking everyones names again.


We know it was a huge pain but after all the trouble with APA/IAR :devil: we didnt really have a choice, for next year we will do them and pre-send them out to you guys, so it'll be much quicker for most of you on the day.

This being the first show we didnt want to spend too much money on having cards printed and posting them out etc incase it got pulled at the last minute like exeter last year, then refunding the breeders would have left us all alot out of pocket, thanks to the great turn out weve got some funds to be able to do this now and really make next year exceptional :2thumb:

At least it wasnt raining :lol2:



andy123 said:


> HAHA! yh we met you but didnt realise you were off here, we bought a tank of you tho: victory: tango the corn snake is very impressed:lol2: great show thanks a bunch:no1: the only thing i would suggest would be to get some chameleon breeders next time: victory: but hey it was a very good day out , and the team should be very pleased with thereselves


There were a few pygmys, a pair of baby jacksons and some baby yemens :Na_Na_Na_Na: Not as many as we had liked, didnt hear back from any chameleon breeders we contacted, or we did and they were busy :whip:


----------



## Jay-Jay (Jun 16, 2009)

Great show we had a great day, didn't buy anything this time just went along for the experience.

Maybe have two next year ?


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

James_and_Hana said:


> At least it wasnt raining :lol2:


:lol2:yep, we were gona go buy some seats and get abit of a tan while we were queueing:mf_dribble: it would have been horrid if the hall was full of wet soggy people


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

*There were a few pygmys, a pair of baby jacksons*

Where were these^^^^^^^^
:censor::censor::censor::censor: missed them saw the yemens


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

LauraandLee said:


> *There were a few pygmys, a pair of baby jacksons*
> 
> Where were these^^^^^^^^
> :censor::censor::censor::censor: missed them saw the yemens


they were on the last row at the back, the also had the legless lizards:flrt: and the monitors and some leaf nosed snakes, which we were gona have till we found out the diet:bash:


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Moshpitviper said:


> i also had a really good day, Zak and co were great hosts and i met lots of great people from here, and there was also plenty of totty. if any of you missed me, i was wearing the purple hawaiian lei :lol2:


Where was the totty? Im pretty sure my brother would of been stalking them if there was any.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Moshpitviper said:


> i also had a really good day, Zak and co were great hosts and i met lots of great people from here, and there was also plenty of totty. if any of you missed me, i was wearing the purple hawaiian lei :lol2:


I've met you at Petes and now shows and I never realised you were Moshpitviper..
Thank God for the Hawaiin Lei...


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

i think more people should get lei'd.... especially at shows.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

andy123 said:


> they were on the last row at the back, the also had the legless lizards:flrt: and the monitors and some leaf nosed snakes, which we were gona have till we found out the diet:bash:


Trouble is... if you wanna keep PROPER snakes like Langaha nasuta... you do need to keep and breed house geckos. however they will also take anoles.


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

Moshpitviper said:


> Trouble is... if you wanna keep PROPER snakes like Langaha nasuta... you do need to keep and breed house geckos. however they will also take anoles.


we were told them they had only eat frogs and in winter u have to by dart frogs so your feeding them something worth £70+ so they are very costly:gasp:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

andy123 said:


> we were told them they had only eat frogs and in winter u have to by dart frogs so your feeding them something worth £70+ so they are very costly:gasp:


they will eat frogs. but i wouldnt give them dendrobatids. i dont like the idea of a snake eating batrachotoxins, pumiliotoxins or indeed epipidobatidine.... not gonna end well :lol2:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Moshpitviper said:


> i also had a really good day, Zak and co were great hosts and i met lots of great people from here, and there was also plenty of totty. if any of you missed me, i was wearing the purple hawaiian lei :lol2:


I was wearing the purple shirt. I think we have something in common? :lol2:
The lovely housie you sold me, is settling in atm.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

I was wearing a white Gstar top :lol:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

i had fancy blue flowery shorts on:flrt:


----------



## atheris (May 7, 2008)

Fantastic day, great atmosphere, and what a turn out. a big thanks to all the organisers and i can't wait for next years show:2thumb:


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

Great day...i loved it and kids loved it...well worth the 2 hour drive...

question is..There was 2 dart frog breaders there,one was pollywog....but who was the other and how can i contact him?

im wanting some darts from the chap.


----------



## Kryton (Mar 23, 2006)

Wicked day, Took the Misses & and kids. Wallet is lighter but hey, that's what's it's all about lol. Thanks for a great day, will be back again


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

philbaines said:


> question is..There was 2 dart frog breaders there,one was pollywog....but who was the other and how can i contact him?
> 
> im wanting some darts from the chap.


Name is SimonT on dendroworld.co.uk  

Who's table was it at the back with the display vivs, with the monitor and i forgot now the snakes with the long nose lol


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

JAMES and HANNA...
 the amount of work you two must have put in, to result in such a flawless show... respect to you both... :notworthy:


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

KJ Exotics said:


> Name is SimonT on dendroworld.co.uk
> 
> Who's table was it at the back with the display vivs, with the monitor and i forgot now the snakes with the long nose lol


 
ARR i cannot regester on that forum...any other way off contacting him?


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

philbaines said:


> Great day...i loved it and kids loved it...well worth the 2 hour drive...
> 
> question is..There was 2 dart frog breaders there,one was pollywog....but who was the other and how can i contact him?
> 
> im wanting some darts from the chap.


 
simon is going to the donny show in a few weeks i bought 4 from him yesterday and am getting some more from him at donny :2thumb:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

my daughter and her two friends had their picture taken by the press at our table (looking at baby beardies) if any one local to the show happens to have a spare copy of the paper i would really apreciate a copy pleaseeeeeee


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

wohic said:


> my daughter and her two friends had their picture taken by the press at our table (looking at baby beardies) if any one local to the show happens to have a spare copy of the paper i would really apreciate a copy pleaseeeeeee


 
were they looking into a box of beardys?:whistling2:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

WillThomas from Global Geckos was on the front page, the inner article has Wohics Daughter and friends looking at beardies, Brian Davies and a Carpet Python, and Joel (from i think SWMorlia?) sat at their table.

Wohic do you just want the articles cut out? We got ours earlier but ill get you one and post it to you if you like?


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

philbaines said:


> ARR i cannot regester on that forum...any other way off contacting him?



I will get his e-mail and pm you it, in amoment.

EDIT: Could you scan the article so we can have a read (or any other way of getting a copy ? is it online? )


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

andy123 said:


> were they looking into a box of beardys?:whistling2:


it was and thanks



James_and_Hana said:


> WillThomas from Global Geckos was on the front page, the inner article has Wohics Daughter and friends looking at beardies, Brian Davies and a Carpet Python, and Joel (from i think SWMorlia?) sat at their table.
> 
> Wohic do you just want the articles cut out? We got ours earlier but ill get you one and post it to you if you like?


think andy is sorting me out thank you


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Here is an article in the local (well online)..

Long queue for animal show : Express & Star

Looks like APA are claiming commercial traders WERE there and they want to talk with the council. Probably to cause trouble for next year :bash:


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

andy123 said:


> i had fancy blue flowery shorts on:flrt:


 

Oh I saw u :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

LauraandLee said:


> Oh I saw u :Na_Na_Na_Na:


LOL you couldnt miss me, fancy shorts and 6ft 2 i could see everything apart from the people i was actually looking for:devil:


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

Pouchie said:


> Here is an article in the local (well online)..
> 
> Long queue for animal show : Express & Star
> 
> Looks like APA are claiming commercial traders WERE there and they want to talk with the council. Probably to cause trouble for next year :bash:


What a bunch of twats, i still say shoot them  

Iv just reported there facebook page anyway, i think everyone should and seek a little revenge! Mwhaha

Link: International Animal Rescue | Facebook

Great show though, well worth he 2 hour drive there haha. Nice job and im looking forward to next year, defo set up somthing to regisiter and pay before hand! Them que's looked nasty, glad i was near the front


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> Here is an article in the local (well online)..
> 
> Long queue for animal show : Express & Star
> 
> Looks like APA are claiming commercial traders WERE there and they want to talk with the council. Probably to cause trouble for next year :bash:


Thats the front page, there was an additional article inside too. ill see if i can get clear photos of the internal one  as I dont have a scanner


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Was going to have a look in the Kidderminster Shuttle but Jay says we dont get one delivered anymore :bash:

Will try to remember to pick up the papers in the mornin


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Isn't it great to see this review right next to another reptile artical where kids are giving us all a bad name!


----------



## Living Rain (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Hanna,
Just like to say a big thankyou to all of you, the show you guys and girls organised was amazing. I hope your society appreciates you all for what you have done. The venue was great and there was a good varied selection, carn't wait until next year :2thumb:.
Cheers Steve


----------

